# What to wear with these heels? And mini dresses?



## tara_hearts (May 22, 2008)

I just got these shoes for $30 from shoe station on a whim and now I don't know what to wear with them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any suggestions?

And also I was going to ask if anyone knew any sites for $20-$50 range cute mini dressess and bubble dresses. TIA
Tara


----------



## Edie (May 22, 2008)

I think they would look SUPER-GORY with shorts (short shorts if you are lucky enough to be able to get away with them), in a taupe-browny colour and a white or orange-flowy silky top.

I also think they would go great with a great pair of black pants and a similar-to-the-shoe colour top. For work perhaps???

They'd be hot as pool-shoes or to and from the beach with a kaftan...


----------



## florabundance (May 24, 2008)

With those shoes i'd recommend a knee length flowy type of gypsy skirt. With a tight t-shirt and cardigan over (depending on the weather).
My friend wore an outfit like that recently and looked so summery and pretty!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 25, 2008)

You could always wear them with cute jeans and an orange top. plus a great matching FOTD.


----------



## xShoegal (May 25, 2008)

What about a nice summerskirt? It would work great together!
These would be nice with black or white pants and a suitable top!


----------



## mahreez (May 25, 2008)

I'd wear it with a nice white shift or a line dress. Then jst a bit of accesories to match the shoes.


----------



## sofabean (May 25, 2008)

they'd look good with a flowy knee length white skirt. check out forever21 for some cute cheap dresses


----------



## Brittni (May 25, 2008)

Totally hot with brown shade capris and white/orangey tops.


----------



## fash10nista (May 26, 2008)

You definitely want something simple to offset the busy pattern of the sandals....Also, you might want to check out 15DOLLARSTORE.COM - Designer Junior Apparel for $15 for less! for dresses...and everything else for just $15 each!!!!


----------



## Lizzie (May 26, 2008)

Those shoes would look cute with white bermuda shorts and a babydoll shaped top in an orange-y brown color/pattern


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 5, 2008)

Dresses (particularly a flowy dress or a black dress, even) Cropped pants, bermuda pants, a skirt.

As for colors, creams, blacks and browns would look good as well.


----------



## palmetto_barbie (Jun 19, 2009)

cute! you could wear just about anything with these...some barely boot cut jeans...or white capris...bermuda shorts...kitten heels are so versatile


----------

